# What graphical tablets are supported on 8.x?



## nekoexmachina (Nov 22, 2010)

As for port x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom, the kernel module does not build on 8.x.
So does it work without it? (And if it does - i dont understand, well, anything. What for is the kernel module then? )
What tablets are actually supported on 8 if it does not?


----------



## fronclynne (Nov 22, 2010)

*Fiddle dee dee, as they say in Ancient Scotland*

I don't know.  The touchpad on my laptop worked okay as a standard PS2-like mouse device, but x11-drivers/xf86-input-synaptics makes it a _tiny bit_ more configurable (I don't actually use any of it, though) and gave me virtual scroll bars at the edges of the touch pad (I'm sometimes grieved and astonished by these, especially when I'm suddenly scrolling madly at the wrong moment).

I would assume that the wacom drivers will (or would) make things like pressure sensitivity and certain specialized tap-tap movements work correctly.


----------



## Sceleris (Jun 11, 2011)

A bit of necroposting, but does anyone know the answer to this topic?

I've been trying to get my old Wacom USB tablet working, but the port is broken, and the tablet doesn't seem to work without special drivers. I can't even find drivers for my Windows 7 computer. So I've been thinking of buying a new one, but it would be comforting to know what actually works. A great plus for a tablet would be if it at least works as a plain mouse when there are no specialized drivers available. (Fancy stuff like pressure sensitivity is not essential.)


----------



## SirDice (Jun 14, 2011)

The newer Wacom tablets suffer from the same problem, a broken wacom driver in the ports tree


----------



## nox@ (Oct 13, 2011)

nekoexmachina said:
			
		

> As for port x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom, the kernel module does not build on 8.x.
> So does it work without it? (And if it does - i dont understand, well, anything. What for is the kernel module then? )
> What tablets are actually supported on 8 if it does not?


It is true the current x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom port in the tree is of no use on 8.x and later because of the new usb stack.  I just had a Wacom tablet here (Bamboo Pen & Touch, bought as a present for my dad) and asked Hans (author of webcamd and the new usb stack) who kindly prepared an update for webcamd that adds /dev/input support for several usb tablets supported on Linux, and then I prepared a preliminary update to x11-drivers/xf86-input-wacom that uses this, more details in my mailing list post here: http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-usb/2011-October/010681.html

Happy testing, and Thank You Hans!
Juergen


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2011)

Oh, I'm very interested in this. Would be great if I can use my Bamboo P&T on FreeBSD 

I've tried to build the wacom driver once but besides the USB changes I also needed to modify it so it would compile with Xorg 7.3. Never quite got it to work though.


----------

